# ISIS at war with Taliban



## AKkeith (Apr 21, 2015)

ISIS and the Taliban have declared war on each other. Our enemy killing our other enemy. Awesome!

http://www.theoslotimes.com/taliban-isis-announce-war-against-each-other-in-afghanistan/


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2015)

Q:  So who do we support?
A: Both sides, let them whack each other off.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 21, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Q:  So who do we support?
> A: Both sides, *let them whack each other off*.



Um, Sir..... phrasing... this is not an AF circle jerk.  Well, maybe it kinda is, but still, phrasing matters.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Um, Sir..... phrasing... this is not an AF circle jerk.  Well, maybe it kinda is, but still, phrasing matters.


Guessing you did not grow up in an Italian neighborhood?
Whack each other wasn't typically sexual, though you can think it is  if'n ya want.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 21, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Q:  So who do we support?
> A: Both sides, let them *whack each other off*.



I don't think that means what you think it does.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2015)

When ISIS fights Pakistan do we all win?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 22, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Guessing you did not grow up in an Italian neighborhood?
> Whack each other wasn't typically sexual, though you can think it is  if'n ya want.



Actually, I grew up with a lot of Italians....  thus the reminder of phrasing.  Whacking somebody is one thing, what you said is something much different.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 22, 2015)

I love how the addition of one extra word in a sentence make a thread go from war and killing to gay and circle jerks in 2 posts.  Is that a new record here? :-"


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2015)

medicchick said:


> I love how the addition of one extra word in a sentence make a thread go from war and killing to gay and circle jerks in 2 posts.  Is that a new record here? :-"



With this crew? Possible but unlikely...


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 22, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> When ISIS fights Pakistan do we all win?


 
Kinda, but we achieve Flawless Victory when they get their paws on Pakistan's unsecured nukes and realize CONPLAN Glass Parking Lot (preferrably with significant attrition to their own forces, an option they don't seem to have an issue with).  But don't worry, somehow that will be our fault. 

On a more serious note, I find it interesting that they're interested in Af-Pak region when their stated objective is on the other side of Iran.  I wonder (just musing) if a) these are groups that decided to declare for ISIS and ISIS is just letting them, or if b) they see this as a target of opportunity.  Iran and Central Asia are pretty well locked down on anything ideologically and politically opposed to their governments and ISIS has mostly ignored the region and told local supporters their to fight in Syria instead


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Kinda, but we achieve Flawless Victory when they get their paws on Pakistan's unsecured nukes and realize CONPLAN Glass Parking Lot (preferrably with significant attrition to their own forces, an option they don't seem to have an issue with).  But don't worry, somehow that will be our fault.
> 
> On a more serious note, I find it interesting that they're interested in Af-Pak region when their stated objective is on the other side of Iran.  I wonder (just musing) if a) these are groups that decided to declare for ISIS and ISIS is just letting them, or if b) they see this as a target of opportunity.  Iran and Central Asia are pretty well locked down on anything ideologically and politically opposed to their governments and ISIS has mostly ignored the region and told local supporters their to fight in Syria instead



It is a solid PR move by ISIS. Send one or two guys to rally disaffected Taliban to your flag. This allows you to lobby for more Jihadi Ducats* because your influence has spread. If you're not a "progressive" Taliban then ISIS will appeal to you so it is win-win for everyone but the TB and people of AfPak.

*Jihadi Ducats may not be an actual term, but a reflection of the money gained from wealthy Muslims who support extremist dick bags that need a JDAM Surprise for Christmas.


----------



## Dame (Apr 22, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> *Jihadi Ducats may not be an actual term, but a reflection of the money gained from wealthy Muslims who support extremist dick bags that need a JDAM Surprise for Christmas.


It is now.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 23, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Jihadi Ducats may not be an actual term



I originally read that as Jihadi Ducatis....  and wondered how the hell they afforded them, then I read further....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2015)

Dame said:


> It is now.



Other possibilities include "Allah Bucks", "Mecca Money", and "Dolla' al-Harb."

Make it raaaaaaain (JDAM's)!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 23, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Make it raaaaaaain (JDAM's)!



Money from the sky...  in the form of "smart" ordnance!  Hell, we may as well drop Ducatis on them too...  they'd hurt, and with partially full fuel tanks they 'splode pretty good too.


----------



## Brill (Apr 23, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Kinda, but we achieve Flawless Victory when they get their paws on Pakistan's unsecured nukes and realize CONPLAN Glass Parking Lot (preferrably with significant attrition to their own forces, an option they don't seem to have an issue with).  But don't worry, somehow that will be our fault.
> 
> On a more serious note, I find it interesting that they're interested in Af-Pak region when their stated objective is on the other side of Iran.  I wonder (just musing) if a) these are groups that decided to declare for ISIS and ISIS is just letting them, or if b) they see this as a target of opportunity.  Iran and Central Asia are pretty well locked down on anything ideologically and politically opposed to their governments and ISIS has mostly ignored the region and told local supporters their to fight in Syria instead



It supports their fatal profecy of the black flags coming from Khorasan.  Similar to blowing up all the dams of the world while claiming flooding of biblical proportions.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 23, 2015)

My extremist Islam is better than your extremist Islam. And so it goes, since 700 AD. Pass the popcorn.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 23, 2015)

> This entire thread


*Whack-a Whack-a!*


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've never heard of the Oslo Times.  Are any more-familiar news outlets reporting this story?


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 23, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I've never heard of the Oslo Times.  Are any more-familiar news outlets reporting this story?



It's not surprising that you haven't heard of it, as it only came on the scene in 2011.  I have only quite recently become aware of its existence, myself.  A Google search turns up that it was founded by an Afghan immigrant to Norway, one Hatef Mokhtar.  A quick look at the organization's mission statement informed me that it was founded mainly to be a human rights online publication, with additional focus on freedom of the press, gender equality, caste equality (there's one you don't hear every day), etc.  Hardly what I would call the Norwegian Breitbart equivalent. 

My guess is that since this is a story coming from the founder's country of origin, it would make perfect sense that his organization would report on it.  Not many others would report on it because, frankly, native born Europeans and their pet third world savages aren't getting killed wholesale, nor are American troops providing the appropriate bloody lede with which to make other politicians look bad.  I wouldn't entirely write this source off just yet.

Thread hijack complete.  And now, back to your regularly scheduled pontificating.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2015)

I disagree.  I think something as big as "Taliban and ISIS declare jihad on each other" would be HUGE news and would be all over the major news outlets.  The fact that one obscure F6 source is reporting this leads me to tend to disbelieve its accuracy.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 23, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I've never heard of the Oslo Times.  Are any more-familiar news outlets reporting this story?


Not sure if they are any better known but...

http://www.khaama.com/isis-taliban-announced-jihad-against-each-other-3206
http://www.breitbart.com/national-s...ort-isis-taliban-declare-jihad-on-each-other/
http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...e-wish-them-both-the-best-of-luck-232061.html
https://www.centerforsecuritypolicy...nd-islamic-state-declare-jihad-on-each-other/

Plus plenty more.  No US MSM that I could find is reporting it though.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 24, 2015)

medicchick said:


> No US MSM that I could find is reporting it though



No, you must be kidding?  The US MSM not reporting something that might make our frenemies look bad?


----------



## pardus (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/isis-v-tal...one-another-battle-afghan-tribal-belt-1488877

via the Associated Press...
http://www.seattletimes.com/nation-...es-into-afghanistan-is-even-fighting-taliban/
http://www.seattletimes.com/nation-...es-into-afghanistan-is-even-fighting-taliban/


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2015)

Cue a Gomer Pyle Surprise, surprise, surprise voice:

Islamic State could trip up U.S. plans to leave Afghanistan



> Gen. John Campbell, the top U.S. commander in Afghanistan, said Sunday that President Obama’s pledge to withdraw most of the 9,800 troops in Afghanistan by the end of 2016 was made before the appearance of Islamic State. He said the militant group has contributed to a worsening overall security situation in the country this year.



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/16/world/asia/afghanistan-us-steps-airstrikes-isis.html?_r=0



> The increase in the use of American air power comes more than six months after President Obama declared that the American combat mission in Afghanistan had ended. The vast majority of the strikes appear to remain focused on Taliban forces, the traditional targets of American airstrikes here for more than a decade. But several have targeted insurgent commanders who defected from the Taliban to swear allegiance to the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL.



"Well, if these Americans want to leave and we want them to stay, let's offer them a hub from which to fight ISIS. Problem solved and I won't swing from a lamppost this year."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-islamic-state-taliban-regional-hub/30385633/



> Although the Ghani idea remains nascent, U.S. officials said the concept enjoys some advantages. A regional hub in Afghanistan could potentially allow for the forward deployment of U.S. counterterrorism forces in the region and also provide a base to strengthen regional partners, including Afghan forces, who are in the lead fighting extremists.



Really, all you need to know about Afghanistan and our future there is in this photo:






Afghan children play with plastic guns on July 18 as they celebrate the second day of Eid al-Fitr, which marks the end of the holy fasting month of Ramadan, on the outskirts of Jalalabad in Nangarhar province.
 (Noorullah Shirzada / AFP/Getty Images)


----------

